# Birds in the air conditioner



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

mascan42 said:


> My new condo came with these really old oversized Friedrich air conditioners that I had replaced. The old sleeves had no bottom grating, so birds had built a nest inside the bedroom unit.
> 
> The new sleeves don't stick out as far on the outside, so there's no way for the birds to get in. But it's not stopping them from trying. Every morning they're flying up to the grate and pecking away trying to get in.
> 
> It's just the bedroom unit this happens to, the living room unit they ignore. For some reason, this dumb bird feels compelled to get into the bedroom AC. Any idea what I can do about this?


OK, so sound like its just the bedroom unit, right? Can you wrap/pinch some 1" hex chicken wire under it to keep the bird out? Easy. Eventually, they will give up, end of story.


----------

